# Flywheel bolt torque specs



## 1890 (Dec 12, 2000)

What is the proper torque specs for the flywheel bolts on a Chevy 350? Thanks


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Looking at the specs in a book on rebuilding small-black Chevys I pulled off my shelf, I find the following numbers:

Flex plate (auto trans): 50 - 60 ft/lbs

Flywheel (manual trans): 60 - 65 ft/lbs

Hope it's of help to you.


----------



## 1890 (Dec 12, 2000)

75, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## mike reeh (Oct 8, 2000)

thats only for small, black chevys.. mines a big blue one, what are the torque specs for that one??  just kidding..

mike


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Mike - got me! My excuse is, it was late when I posted! Darn typos.........


----------

